
SourceScape – Query source code like it's a database - jierenchen
https://sourcescape.io
======
jierenchen
Hey there HN,

I'm Jieren, creator of SourceScape. SourceScape is a query engine for source
code that lets you build up constraints for the code you want to see, much
like a SQL query. You can also think of it as a very fast no-code builder for
static analysis checks.

Throughout my career, I've always felt that there was this gap in our ability
to dig through source code quickly. Text search is good, but very unreliable.
Static analysis takes too long to write. I wanted something that could, for
example, find all `.create calls from any instance of UserServiceClient` with
100% accuracy, and quickly.

Earlier this year, I was working on a microservices logging migration that
took way longer than it should have. The frustrations I encountered on that
project around coordination and verification of the migration became the
impetus for me to build SourceScape.

Would love to get your thoughts on this.

